# Back Wall Treatment



## ninja12 (Jun 25, 2008)

I have read that it's necessary to treat the back wall. My question is if your listening positions are more than 10' from the back wall, is it really necessary to treat the back wall?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It's not ALWAYS necessary but is usually helpful in a multichannel environment. Distance has little to do with it though. I'd need to know the rest of the room to see what's appropriate.

Bryan


----------



## ninja12 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Bryan.

Thanks for responding. I actually sent you links to my listening room about two weeks ago. I don't know if you received it; but, I can send it again if you would like for me to.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes - please do. I apologize if I've missed it. We've been absolutely swamped. 

We just opened a factory in England for our European customers and we're doing Ray Kimber's room at CES this weekend. Throw in Christmas, New Years, typical family time obligations and it's been a little nutty.

Bryan


----------



## ninja12 (Jun 25, 2008)

Please don't apologize. I completely understand. I figured you were very busy because you are normally very responsive. I completely understand. I just resent my PM.


----------

